# Ice & Ultra Gutted Lows



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

FEBRUARY DATES ARE IN "TAKE DOWN" MODE
FEB THRU APRIL - FREE LODGING ON WADE FISHING TRIPS - BOOK DATES BY 1/31 AND SAVE!

Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

Bay levels are at an unprecedented "gutted low" state on extreme low water. We've got 3 shoots on the water this afternoon and only an airboat can leave the harbor at this time. 4,400 folks follow us on *Instagram*






I just got off the phone with Capt. Jake Huddleston, he said "get ready for power outages". He's in the Cape Karankawa area and the power poles are snapping under the weight of power lines caked in 2" of solid ice. He said their dancing like crazy. Check out out our* Photo Gallery* with images hot off the water!






*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Airboat Fishing* - We've been on super low water of late and that will all change toward the later part of this month. That big push of water will be "the spark" that lights the flame on absolutely amazing trips for Redfish and slot Black Drum in the back country mangrove lakes of Matagorda Island. We'll be running 5 boats deep bringing you the most amazing ride on our Air Ranger airboats and absolutely amazing fishing. It's a look at fishing on the Texas Coast you just won't see any other way. Get your trip scheduled today!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

"A Legacy Enterprise thrives on organic home grown growth and it comes with time; the cultivation of raw talent; lots of dirty fingernails; bloody knuckles; and, ring around the collar! *

*SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Primetimes - Advance Booking

Spring Wade Fishing Special *

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special* - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.

This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!

*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings!

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal* - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*10 Trout Limit - All Coast*

I'm wondering if we can get a temporary 10 Trout limit when picking up dead ones? We were cut to 5 Trout limits, so we can produce more Trout, so we can see them freeze. Whose idea was this? Please step forward. The "who can be a bigger conservationist talking heads" could never get around the liberal argument of "What about a fish kill". And, The Hipocracy - catching 10 Trout per person most days in Galveston is very tough, but when it's right it can be done..... so that stretch of the coast gets 10 fish (but they don't have many fish or not enough when it's windy or what?)...WTH? We need some clarity here and revisit this issue I think, how about you?! 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook.
*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*31 Degrees In Seadrift/27 In Karankawa @ 4PM*

Projections are touching low 20's overnight on extreme low water levels.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Snap BackWater*

Tough getting out of the ramp yesterday afternoon but by the time the hunts were over the water had come back up allow us to at least idle into the harbor. One more night of sub freezing weather before heading to a warming trend through the weekend....NICE!

Lots of ducks and some solid shoots going on as we head into the home stretch.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Yes sir....*

Always nice to hear!


----------

